# Seti@home atráves de proxy http com autenticação

## davidsb

É possível configurar o seti para se ligar através de um proxy de http com autenticação?

Sei que é fácil de fazer com por um proxy sem autenticação, mas com autenticação a coisa fica complicada.

Alguem sabe como fazer isso?

----------

## Kuartzer

le o README ke vem kom os binarios do setiathome, o proprio cliente suporta isso salvo erro. pelo menos eu li kualker koisa sobre isso no README.

----------

## To

Na linha que metes no crontab poes:

```
./setiathome -proxy ip:porto -nice 19
```

Tó

----------

## davidsb

o problema é que o proxy tem autenticação

jah pus a variavel:

http_proxy=username:password@my.proxy.net:3128

http_proxy=username:password@http://my.proxy.net:3128

e em ambas os casos o cliente de seti nao se consegue ligar ao servidor 

 :Sad: 

----------

## Kuartzer

Ja lias o README ja.... 

so para dar um xeirinho.... vai aki um exerto... espero ke resolva...

rings any bells?

root@#### SETI # ./setiathome --help

options:

        -version                show version info

        -login                  log in

        -countries              show list of country codes

        -nice N                 set priority to N

        -email                  send email notification on error

        -graphics               create shared mem segment for graphics

        -proxy hostname:port    connect to SH server through specified

                                   proxy server

        -stop_after_process     stop after current WU - do NOT send result

        -stop_after_xfer        stop after current WU - DO send result

        -verbose                print running status

        -nolock                 skip multiple-instance check

-socks_server hostname:port     SOCKS proxy

        -socks_user name        SOCKS user name

        -socks_passwd passwd    SOCKS password

root@#### SETI # cat README

....

OPTIONS

    -login

        Login or create new account.

    -countries

        Show list of country codes.

    -version

        Show software version

    -nice N

        Set "nice" priority to N (default 1);

    -email

        Send email (to login email address) on errors.

        Useful if you run in background directed to /dev/null.

        This option is not available for all clients.

    -graphics

        Generate a data stream for the xsetiathome graphical interface

        (see README.xsetiathome)

        This option is not available for all clients.

    -proxy hostname:port

        Connect to SETI@home server via specified HTTP proxy server and port.

-socks_server hostname:port

        Connect to SETI@home server via specified SOCKS server and port.

        Overrides SOCKS_SERVER.

        SOCKS versions 4 and 5 are supported.

    -socks_user name

        SOCKS user name.

    -socks_passwd password

        SOCKS password.

    -stop_after_process

        If a work_unit.sah file is present, process this work unit

        and stop after processing is complete, do not return result.

        If the client is started with this option, and there is

        a completed result.sah file present, the client will first

        return the results, then pick up a new work unit, process

        to completion, then exit.

    -stop_after_xfer

        Return results and pick up a new work unit.

        This option only functions if the result.sah file is present

        and complete indicating that processing is finished for this

        work unit.  If a work_unit.sah is present, indicating processing

        is not complete, no transfer or processing will be performed,

        and the client will exit.

        (see also: stop_after_send.txt mentioned in FILES above)

    -verbose

        print a running summary of the work being done.

        Starting with the version 2.4 clients, the client is silent

        to stdout during processing.  There are messages at the start

        and finish of processing a work unit, but there are no progress

        messages printed during processing unless this option is used.

    -nolock

        omit the multiple-instance check, which uses file locking

        (not available on some NFS systems)

....

root@#### SETI#

----------

## humpback

Kuartzer: isso é para quem usa um proxy de socks (4 ou 5) não sei se será o que é pedido originalmente.

----------

## Kuartzer

es capaz de ter razao, mas não custa nada tentar  :Wink: ...

até pk se fosse http, o ke ele usou devia ter funcionado

(http://user:pass@his.proxy.net)

----------

## To

 *Kuartzer wrote:*   

> es capaz de ter razao, mas não custa nada tentar ...
> 
> até pk se fosse http, o ke ele usou devia ter funcionado
> 
> (http://user:pass@his.proxy.net)

 

Por lapso eu apaguei o meu username e pasword e nao pos a referencia user:pass , mas esse era o comando que eu usava e funcionava.

Tó

----------

## davidsb

 *To wrote:*   

>  *Kuartzer wrote:*   es capaz de ter razao, mas não custa nada tentar ...
> 
> até pk se fosse http, o ke ele usou devia ter funcionado
> 
> (http://user:pass@his.proxy.net) 
> ...

 

To, o proxy que usavas era proxy de squid? ou era de socks?

adicionei esta linha:

SETIATHOME_OPTIONS="-proxy username:password@proxy.blah.blah:port/

ao /etc/conf.d/setiathome

e o resultado foi:

Welcome to SETI@home.

We use your email address to identify you.

Please type:

    1 to set up a new account (first-time users);

    2 to log into an existing account (returning users).

Your choice (1 or 2): 2

Email address: email@servidor.mail

connect: Connection timed out

Can't connect to server

----------

## Kuartzer

exprimenta acrescentar o http:// antes do user:pass

----------

## davidsb

Também nao deu  :Sad: 

Desisto. Alguem sabe de mais algum projecto de computação distribuida que suporte firewall/proxy com autenticação ?

----------

## Kuartzer

epa, vim a este topico hoje acidentalmente, e reparei numa cena ke pode ser so um 'typo' mas na sei, a frase ke adicionas.te falta uma das " (aspas)... cheka para ver se nao e so um typo

----------

